
GitHub open sources action parser - dayjah
https://githubengineering.com/an-open-source-parser-for-github-actions/
======
dayjah
Of late there has been a lot of discussion about vendor lock in (notably wrt
Lambda on AWS). I’m interested in how folks feel about this.

